# 4D version 6.0.6 sur mac os9



## usson (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
je suis étudiante et en stage....
Mon premier problème est que ce stage m'oblige a travailler sur un mac oS9 !!!! (je ne connais pas du tout le système !!!!) et le deuxième problème est que je dois récupérer une base de données des années 80 créée avec le logiciel 4D version 6.0.6 !!!! (et bien sûr je ne connais pas non plus !!!)
Ce stage promet d'être passionnant !!!
mais j'ai fait des recherches de documentation sur le net pour les débutants sur mac et un doc sur ce logiciel mais en vain....
quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Pour mac me dire les principaux points et applications utiles en cas de programmation et pour le logiciel.... la base pour retrouver la structure et les codes.... 
par avance merci beaucoup


----------



## tatouille (26 Juillet 2010)

usson a dit:


> Bonjour
> je suis étudiante et en stage....
> Mon premier problème est que ce stage m'oblige a travailler sur un mac oS9 !!!! (je ne connais pas du tout le système !!!!) et le deuxième problème est que je dois récupérer une base de données des années 80 créée avec le logiciel 4D version 6.0.6 !!!! (et bien sûr je ne connais pas non plus !!!)
> Ce stage promet d'être passionnant !!!
> ...



il va falloir te demmerder os9 c'est fini depuis 10 ans, la doc doit etre inexistante concernant de telle version de logiciel, apres une base 4d,  importer dans un logiciel plus recent ca ne doit pas etre la mer a boire.

tu devrais changer de stage illico presto, appel tes profs. Un mauvais stage est pire que pas de stage du tout, la tu n'apprends rien et visiblement il n'y a personne pour t'aider, et ils t'ont refillé ce personne ne veut faire: e.g c'est pas un stage, ce n'est pas ton role de leur torcher le cul.


----------



## usson (27 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,
je comprends bien que l'os9 et la version 4D 6.0.6 sont des antiquités.... mais le problème c'est que je dois faire ce stage et qu'il doit bien exister un moyen soit de récupérer la structure de la base soit de l'exporter sur un autre SGBD...
Par contre je n'arrive déjà pas à voir les extensions de fichier sur le mac !!! et donc je ne peux déjà pas comprendre comment s'organise cette base de données ????
est-ce que quelqu'un connait un moyen d'y voir ou connais le système de fonctionnement du logiciel 4D ?
Merci par avance


----------



## ntx (27 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu arrives à faire ? Tu peux ouvrir 4D et accéder au contenu de ta base ? Les fichiers qui constituent la base on s'en fout un peu, tu ne pourras pas les utiliser directement.

Et surtout dis nous ce que tu dois faire pendant ce stage ?


----------



## usson (28 Juillet 2010)

Salut
En fait le but de mon stage est de récupérer la base de données et les données d'une Bdd créée sous 4D 6.0.6 qui tourneencore sur un mac OS 9 ..... 
Tout cela pour pouvoir l'exporter ou au pire la refaire sur un autre os de mac ou sur un pc windows avec un autre SGBD....
Cette bdd est toujours utilisée mais elle n'a jamais évoluée pour cause de manque de financement avec les nouveaux os et version de 4D......
Alors j'allume mon mac sous l'os 10. 
Puis quand je lance 4D version 6.0.6 l'os 9 s'active...
ensuite quand je suis dans 4D, j'ai essayé d'ouvrir tous les fichiers mis à ma disposition pour faire tourner l'application...... mais rien ne se passe..... rien ne s'affiche à l'écran....
La seule chose qui a tourné c'est "la vérification des erreurs", et il m'en a trouvé aucune !!!! chouette .... ca m'a fait une belle jambe....
C'est pour cette raison que je demande de l'aide !!!! les fichiers n'ont pas d'extension visibles.... et je ne sais pas si j'ai vraiment sur le mac l'application 4D qui sert à développer !!!!! 
Ai-je été assez clair ?
Par avance mille merci


----------



## ntx (28 Juillet 2010)

Renseigne toi déjà auprès de ton responsable. C'est à lui de mettre à ta disposition un environnement qui te permette de travailler. 
On ne peut pas deviner ce qu'il y a dans les fichiers qu'il t'a donnés et encore moins s'ils sont exploitables dans l'environnement qu'on t'a fourni.

Ensuite pour ton boulot proprement dit, il faudra exporter les tables de la base dans des fichiers textes (il y a une fonction pour cela mais ne me demande pas où ça fait 15 ans que je n'ai pas touché à 4D 6). Pour le format d'export, à toi de voir en fonction de la base dans laquelle tu vas réimporter.


----------

